# Motorcycle test ?



## Mr W. (Jun 16, 2008)

How many ?'s What kind? Sings?


----------



## jbi1104 (Jun 16, 2008)

Take a MSF class and the DMV issues you a license with no test or road test.


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 16, 2008)

What? Where do you do this at?


----------



## jbi1104 (Jun 16, 2008)

Motorcycle Safety Foundation.  They teach the classes all over the state, usually over a weekend.  Usually costs $250 give or take.  They provide the motorcycle for the class as well.


----------



## ClintW (Jun 17, 2008)

I took the test a while back.
You need to read the book in order to pass the written test. The test covers the book. Some questions are so easy like "A stop sign means to do what?" 
There is questions on there like what to do when a tire goes flat front/back. 
What to do if dogs are chasing you.
Riding at night and using the cars headlights in front of you to see better. 
Riding in a vehicles tire tracks when the road is wet.

Also I took the test on a yamaha zuma scooter. I picked it up and put it in the back of my truck, drove it down there took it out. Took the test passed and come back home. Its an automatic 49cc scooter, no changing gears/ clutch all that. 
It was my wife's brothers and he has sold it since. Some guy got mad at me because he failed the test on a harley. Then I take the test and pass it right after he fails. All I could hear was ("thats not a motorcycle, thats not a motorcycle, thats not fair" )


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, definetly study the book. Like he said a lot of questions on there that could be considered 'trick' questions. 
  The driving test is or can be tough too. I think it depends on the examiner. My bike choked down and I failed....she said it was because I lost control of the bike...I guess technically I did.
 I have heard similiar stories from friends too.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 17, 2008)

The motorcycle learner test isn't that bad, my wife passed it on her first try.   Just study the book.  It is by far best to take the MSF course.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 17, 2008)

Very simple test, mostly common sense.


----------



## stub08 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea very simple, I passed mine first try and i barely read through the booklet, on the way there. And the driving part isn't hard at all to anyone that has rode before


----------



## Harlee (Jun 17, 2008)

Like others have said, read the book.  They are looking for specific answers not just common sense.  The road test part was very simple in Newnan, a few quick stops, swerves and through a couple of turns.  I have heard it is different at most every location.  

Good Luck and Ride Safe!


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah read the book twice and took a practice test online made 100. Went today to take my test and they had to be a 75 people there and i had a doctor app. so i'll go back in the next day or so. Thanks yall.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeh, the permit test is super easy.  I think I missed one question when I took it a year ago.  Only thing about a permit is, you can't right at night, can't carry a passenger and you have to renew it every six months until you take the driving test.  

Oh, and you can't ride on the interstate, but who the heck cares?


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 21, 2008)

I passed i passed. It had 20 ?'s of each. I missed two on the 1st part and made a 100% on the signs part. Thanks yall.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 21, 2008)

congrats dood !!  ... have fun an be careful !!!!


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 21, 2008)

Where did you take the test at?  I'm thinking about taking it, can always learn something new.


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 22, 2008)

Went to athens. They are open from 7:30 till 5:00


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, I thought you was talking about the MSF test.  I didn't realize that it was your motorcycle drivers license.  I guess I had another senior moment.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 22, 2008)

Study the Motorcycle test book, take your bike down there for the road test and save all that extra money about the MSF class.
Then put that money to good use after riding your motorcycle for a year or two, by taking the emergency motorcycle handling class. It's one of those hands-on classes. You learn to stop in half the normal stopping distance by using just the front brake (anyone ever see this before? Back wheel up in the air while the rider applys just the front brake.), take tighter turns, spin the bike around from a dead standstill, pop wheelies safely, etc, etc, etc. Well worth the money.


----------

